# Screaming Hairy Armadillo - CUTE!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

On the Today show. I know he's not a hedgie - but he kinda looks like one! He was too cute not to share. 

www.msnbc.com/id21134540/vp44732321#447162232


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

www.msnbc.com/id/21134540/vp/44732321#44716232


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

It wont bring me to the page


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/ ... 2#44716232

Sorry about that... was trying to enter the link manually on my phone & it just wouldn't work. This link works. He's super cute.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

That turtle makes me happy. He just looked so funny. But then i saw that armadillo and I died. lmao. 
All the animals were cute. I loved the zebra.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was so cute!!! Reminds me of this video:


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww! I loved the spot nose monkey. So cute pointing where he wants to be scratched


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was so cute!!! Reminds me of this video:


Oh, I don't like that video. He is not a good vet. He said it was 5 1/2 minutes of that.  Poor baby.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

PJM said:


> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/44716232#44716232
> 
> Sorry about that... was trying to enter the link manually on my phone & it just wouldn't work. This link works. He's super cute.


OMG! its looks so cute yet I never knew it screamed



ReginasMommy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That was so cute!!! Reminds me of this video:


Do hedgies really cry like that?.... All you could see it is mouth!!.... Poor hedgie!


----------

